# Input On A multi-meter purchase



## Stonebriar (Apr 22, 2021)

I need to buy a multi-meter to track down an electrical issue with a Zero Turn mower. Any suggestions on a meter. I dont want to spend $300 but I think the $20 china special cant be anything but junk.  If I am buying one it would be nice to have all the features a descent meter should incorporate. 

Thanks for any suggestions
Rick


----------



## sdelivery (Apr 22, 2021)

I would buy an inexpensive Fluke.
I think I saw the model 113 for about 150 dollars.
I have used and abused many brands of meters and a Fluke will take a tumble and still work accurately. There is also the safety factor of a well built meter and leads.
If anything should happen Fluke can repair and calibrate.


----------



## KevinM (Apr 22, 2021)

I own multiple expensive mulitmeters.  I also have a herd of really cheap ones that are disposible. Unless you need high current capability the cheap ones will work fine for your needs and cost less than a battery.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 22, 2021)

What do you need to measure and how accurately?  I use a 20$ Radio Shack needle type cheapie for 95% of what I do and I do a lot of electrical stuff.
When troubleshooting, you very seldom need more than just a "is it there or isn't it?" type of reading.  I have a couple digital meters but hardly ever need them
My two cents
-Mark
ps one very important thing is to have alligator tip clips on your test leads. Invaluable, and often safer than trying to hold probes on high voltage terminals in the dark with shaky hands


----------



## eugene13 (Apr 22, 2021)

Harbor Freight, sometimes they're free.


----------



## shadetreedad (Apr 22, 2021)

For low voltage testing like a zero turn mower or automotive use a cheap meter is fine. For anything higher voltage ( 120 ac >) I would highly recommend a midrange Fluke or better depending on your budget. High voltage electrical testing is not to be taken lightly.  
Mike


----------



## stupoty (Apr 22, 2021)

I've had a few Uni-T meters that have been ok , an ac clamp meter is often handy for measuring current draw on ac circuits in a safe non contact way.

some thing like this looks good for a fairly cheep basic RMS meter,









						UT203+ UNI-T - AC/DC digital clamp meter |  Øcable: 28mm; LCD (4000); True RMS | TME - Electronic components
					

UNI-T UT203+ | AC/DC digital clamp meter; Øcable: 28mm; LCD (4000); True RMS - This product is available in Transfer Multisort Elektronik. Check out our wide range of products.




					www.tme.eu
				




Stu


----------



## westerner (Apr 22, 2021)

I am a big fan of amp-clamps in any brand. At least they will give me some warning BEFORE I smoke the fuse in my Fluke 88.
Many modern (and fairly cheap) multimeters have the ampclamp onboard.


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 22, 2021)

I bought a clamp meter from these guys a while back and it has served me well.






						Digital Multimeter - Autoranging & True-RMS DMMs | Circuit Specialists
					






					www.circuitspecialists.com
				




I couldn't justify the Fluke for most of my work, I still have the Harbor Freight cheapies but wanted something a little more capable and accurate. 

John


----------



## kb58 (Apr 22, 2021)

If this is going to be your one and only meter, consider what else besides voltage you might want to measure. Many newer ones can measure all sorts of things. I think what I miss not having the most is a frequency counter function, handy to see if sensors are doing something. In addition, continuity (with a beeper) is really handy because you can connect it and then be in another room figuring out what wire does what. This is in addition to the usual AC/DC volts, current, and resistance.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 22, 2021)

Capacitor measurement is nice to have too, if you are troubleshooting a capacitor start motor
-Mark


----------



## main_cogg (Apr 23, 2021)

I was in a similar position about a year ago,  my 40 year old analog meter was starting to show its age.  I don't use one everyday,  but I want to be able to rely on it. We had Flukes at work,  never a bit of trouble with them. After doing the usual internet research I decided on a Fluke 107, not the cheapest one but not pro grade either, looked to do everything that I would need.  When it arrived I played around with it, seemed fine. A few weeks later I pulled it to put it to work and it let me down.  It kept showing 0 volts on the system that I was troubleshooting,  pulled out my old meter and it showed the proper voltage.  Jumped on Amazon,  the seller that I got from says no returns.  No problem,  Fluke has a warranty.  Nope, in the fine print on the Fluke website the 107 and a couple other models are not supposed to be sold in the US and are not covered by a warranty.  I was not a happy camper.


----------



## Alcap (Apr 23, 2021)

Just a suggestion, get one that has a “ min-max “ feature. It would come in handy if your checking voltage drop say while your starting comes to mind but many more . If you’re tracking a short or open a cable tracker / short finder is handy  here’s the one we had at work but they are also sold at HF for under $25 ,  https://www.powerprobetek.com/product/electronic-circuit-tracer/


----------



## tq60 (Apr 23, 2021)

For your current need a test light is good, so the cheap H F unit will get the job done and assume 10% error possible.

You are looking for presence of voltage so it meets the current need.

Also, if it gets oily so what.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SLK001 (Apr 23, 2021)

I second the mid-priced Harbor Freight DMM for your use.  I have both cheap and expensive DMMs.  For accurate resistance measurements, I use the expensive meters - for continuity and simple voltage readings, I use the closest one (usually the cheap HP versions).  I've got a few of the HF "freebie DMM" that I have had for years that still work just fine (it's best to replace the cheap battery that comes with the unit with a better alkaline version - the cheap battery will quite often leak and destroy the meter).

A 3-1/2 digit display is more than enough accuracy for the everyday user, so stay away from more digit meters (they are proportionally more expensive).  As for my qualifications, I have been an Electrical Engineer for 40+ years.

P.S.  Harbor Freight no longer gives free stuff.


----------



## macardoso (Apr 23, 2021)

A Fluke 365 multimeter with remote amp clamp is a good all purpose multimeter. I use them on the job. Have a few cheap ones at home. Don't trust them 100% but that OK for a lot of what I do. They do tend to be less physically rugged.


----------



## Stonebriar (Apr 23, 2021)

Well I went with a cheap $30 version with alligator clips. This is mostly for continuity checking safety switches and battery voltage on the zero turn. One of them dont work and it wont run.  Thank you guys for your suggestions.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Apr 23, 2021)

Too late for my thoughts to count now. But as a rule, I strongly dislike digital meters.  But have several, they do come in handy with polarity problems. Reverse polarity will 'bend the needle' in short order. For vehicular use such as your original post, what you are looking for is a 'go, no go' situation. Is the signal there, or not. For that, the most expensive Fluke has no further advantage over the HF cheapie than life expectancy. But for $10 or $20 bux, if it quits, get another. Actually, get another now , take the battery out, and put the box on a shelf so you have one when needed.

.


----------



## pacifica (Apr 23, 2021)

Stonebriar said:


> I need to buy a multi-meter to track down an electrical issue with a Zero Turn mower. Any suggestions on a meter. I dont want to spend $300 but I think the $20 china special cant be anything but junk.  If I am buying one it would be nice to have all the features a descent meter should incorporate.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions
> Rick


Amprobe will give you a good meter and cost less than fluke. Made in Taiwan. https://www.ebay.com/itm/233952019293?epid=2254367380&hash=item3678a0835d:g:zW0AAOSw291gZ3ZR .


----------



## a_design (May 1, 2021)

Fluke. I bought one new 30+ years ago, still use it. Have 2-3 used from e-bay in various other locations. I have had several cheap or RS versions I paid $$ for. They are no longer around.

You could easily use a HF free one to fix your mower. But longer term spend some $$ on a Fluke. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Superburban (May 1, 2021)

I have a collection of over a hundred mostly analog, and mostly military, multi meters. But my main goto meter is usually a cheap digital HF, or other cheap meter. They are cheap enough to keep one in every vehicle, and every corner. Fo most of my needs, accurate enough. (Most I tested, are within 1/10 of a volt.


----------



## Tim9 (May 21, 2021)

I purchased a used Fluke which was in the “hard blown Plastic case” …all original  Fluke in like new condition.  Got it on EBay and it came with the Fluke clamp amp meter . I think the VOM is a Fluke 117
Anyway it’s by far the very best Volt Ohm meter I’ve ever owned. I’ve had a few Home Depot specials and some Snap On meters. Snappy is still working but it’s just obsolete at this point and the Home Depot meters just were crap. Every one of those started giving me intermittent readings due to the poor quality of the female sockets on the meter.

I love the Fluke. Even though mine is made in Singapore, it’s top quality in my opinion


----------



## sdelivery (May 21, 2021)

Yes, I know he already made his purchase....
ONE THING to remember what ever voltage or current your measuring is running through those leads and into that meter......
You want to go cheap it's your risk.


----------



## Dabbler (May 21, 2021)

Way too late here, but If you can afford it, Fluke - Just be aware that the overcurrent fuses are $$$, so be careful.  

For the budget minded, UNIT-T meters are just as good and 1/3 the price.  I've used dozens of meters over my career, and these are the only 2 options that I'd recommend.


----------



## AGCB97 (May 21, 2021)

I was about to say, I had this one on CL but nobody by me was interested. If anyone else wants it $20 plus SFR box.
Gardner Bender GCM-221 with line splitter. Used only a few times.





						Gardner Bender GCM-221 Compact Clamp Meter - Multi Testers - Amazon.com
					

Gardner Bender GCM-221 Compact Clamp Meter - Multi Testers - Amazon.com



					www.amazon.com
				



Aaron
If it's not OK to put it here I'll move it to 'for sale'


----------



## JPMacG (May 21, 2021)

I tested one of the free HF CenTech multimeters against a DC voltage standard.  It was amazingly accurate = within a few millivolts.  My Tektronix DMM was only slightly better - insignificant difference really.  Similarly, ohms and DC amperes were very accurate.  AC measurements are a subject all in themselves.  Power company waveforms are not sinusoidal, and different meters will give different readings.

But I would not recommend high voltage measurements on the poorly insulated HF meter.


----------



## tq60 (May 21, 2021)

In a past life we did dc plant power as well as cell site work.

We had a HF unit we used for "voltage indicating" where accuracy did not matter and the Fluke where it did.

The HF unit was off at 6 to 8 percent which for checking for voltage is close enough but adjusting the 48 volt dc plant where it needs to float at 54 volts and not 55 it matters.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Zack (Jun 7, 2021)

sdelivery said:


> I would buy an inexpensive Fluke.
> I think I saw the model 113 for about 150 dollars.
> I have used and abused many brands of meters and a Fluke will take a tumble and still work accurately. There is also the safety factor of a well built meter and leads.
> If anything should happen Fluke can repair and calibrate.


Or one   of t


Stonebriar said:


> I need to buy a multi-meter to track down an electrical issue with a Zero Turn mower. Any suggestions on a meter. I dont want to spend $300 but I think the $20 china special cant be anything but junk.  If I am buying one it would be nice to have all the features a descent meter should incorporate.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions
> Rick


----------



## Zack (Jun 7, 2021)

Stonebriar said:


> I need to buy a multi-meter to track down an electrical issue with a Zero Turn mower. Any suggestions on a meter. I dont want to spend $300 but I think the $20 china special cant be anything but junk.  If I am buying one it would be nice to have all the features a descent meter should incorporate.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions
> Rick


You can get too cheap on a multi meter.  Those cheaper Harbor Freight meters   aren't accurate and can get you hurt on  higher voltage stuff.    Fluke makes a Fluke 101 for about 60 bucks on Amazon that's a pretty nice meter.   Plenty good enough for anything you'd want to do around the house or to trouble shoot your vehicles, machines etc.     It's a Chinese Fluke.     I use to keep 2 meters at work; a  less than $100 meter for every day stuff and and   a high end Fluke in the truck for when I needed precise measurements.


----------

